# Gaboon



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2011)

Little new addition eating and drinking right out of the box.Now I got all the snakes scratch off my hot list for now.

Still I have T I need to get to scratch off my T wish list though.

	
	
		
		
	


	





---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

2 more shots


----------



## Dyn (Apr 2, 2011)

That is about the only venomous snake I want. They are very awesome.


----------



## afs rock (Apr 2, 2011)

nice gaboon how old is it and remember to stay away from its fangs


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a late 10' model,yea and its fangs a bigger than my adult side winder

Cool snake.If ya notice its actually 2 snakes .I traded the lighter colored head one for several rodents with a friend of mine


----------



## Dyn (Apr 2, 2011)

I prefer the lighter colored pastel gaboons those are amazingly beautiful


----------



## Philth (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice snakes, are they eastern or westerns?

Later, Tom


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2011)

Philth said:


> Nice snakes, are they eastern or westerns?
> 
> Later, Tom


 They are western,note the single post optical chevron marking.The eastern have 2 markings/stripes


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 2, 2011)

those are really awesome...my dream snake is a copperhead, but the ole lady wont let me


----------



## Rabid538 (Apr 2, 2011)

That is one gorgeous snake. I would love to have a gaboon viper, just stunning.


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> those are really awesome...my dream snake is a copperhead, but the ole lady wont let me


 I have to pair of the southern copper heads.They are really neat snakes.I have them from 3 different areas and the have different tones of copper from each area.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 2, 2011)

Copperheads are pretty nice too... I saw one small one down by the pond in my backyard. Gaboons are my favorite though.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice Kevin.

Of all the baby bitis I have had to take care of, they have all been "water bowl stupid" and every cleaning ending in putting their heads in the water.

In time get some river jacks and make coolest hybrid there is.


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2011)

Alejandro45 said:


> Very nice Kevin.
> 
> Of all the baby bitis I have had to take care of, they have all been "water bowl stupid" and every cleaning ending in putting their heads in the water.
> 
> In time get some river jacks and make coolest hybrid there is.


I have not yet put a water bowl yet,so far the one I kept drinks from my water squeeze bottle,just to see if its drinking.I will put a water bowl in, in a day or so

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




kevin91172 said:


> I have not yet put a water bowl yet,so far the one I kept drinks from my water squeeze bottle,just to see if its drinking.I will put a water bowl in, in a day or so


Btw what are river jacks? I friend of mine Breed his male gaboon to his friends rhino and a gaboon.Hopefully it is successful for I can get female for my guy


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 3, 2011)

im going to NC again in september to visit, and will be there about 8 days...gonna catch some more widows and lynx and stuff like that...i was debating on looking for baby copperheads and rattlers, maybe catch em and sell em...i dunno doubt i will...but ill def get some pics if i see any...




kevin91172 said:


> I have to pair of the southern copper heads.They are really neat snakes.I have them from 3 different areas and the have different tones of copper from each area.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Apr 3, 2011)

bitis naiscornis goes by a few names. river jack, butterfly adder, and rhino viper. 

the hybrid is gabino's very cool snake.

you can cross gaboons,rhino's, and puff adders. 

puff rhino crosses are really rare.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful snake! Not something I'd want in my house but they are still remarkable to me.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic looking snake ya got there. I've always loved Gaboons, even before I started really paying attention to exotics. They are one of the coolest looking vipers, and they get giant! I bet that guy will be quite a handful when he gets up to adult size.

Do hot snakes stay pretty docile when raised in captivity like boa's, etc do, or do they stay snarky because they aren't handled?


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 4, 2011)

Some get more "tolerable" to me,but I would not say tame.I would not give the light of day to trust one.I have some that never took a swing at me but never is not here yet


----------



## andy375hh (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful Gaboon I would love to get one but I am not into keeping Hot snakes right now.


----------



## JC (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cool snake. Not something I'd get anytime soon though.


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 16, 2011)

......Badass......


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's one snake that has been on my wish list since I was a kid. I cannot wait until circumstances allow for me to keep one.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Apr 16, 2011)

That's one bad snake.  How's the attitude on him.


----------



## TreeGuy (Apr 17, 2011)

All this talk of crossing different Bitis species has me feeling a little bothered.
Our captive stock is limited at best, and when it becomes captive hot stock our available captives become even less.

Cross breeding and creating mutts is such a shame. Each of the species are beautiful on their own right, lets keep them pure.


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 17, 2011)

TreeGuy said:


> All this talk of crossing different Bitis species has me feeling a little bothered.
> Our captive stock is limited at best, and when it becomes captive hot stock our available captives become even less.
> 
> Cross breeding and creating mutts is such a shame. Each of the species are beautiful on their own right, lets keep them pure.


 I agree.

And far as attitude Matt,he seems placid but he as an very explosive and fast strike,so I do not let him fool me for a second.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 18, 2011)

Talking bout dang ol' two inch fangs watch out.


----------



## Spam010 (Apr 29, 2011)

The venomous are so beautiful and stunning...


----------

